# grouse hunt (picture)



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

Molly and I grouse hunting this past weekend!!


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Nice pic. Did you see many? 
It sure did get hot on Sunday out there.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

yeah we go west to a small little town with not much hunting pressure, theres lots of birds its just very tuff with the row crop corn, sunflowers. edible beans have always been the golden ticket in the afternoons


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Congrats Kevin! Did the birds die of heart attacks as the lead whistled by because I doubt you could hit them! Just kidding fella.

How did pup do on flushing and retrieving?

Take care and talk to you soon...

Mike


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

haha i was acutally 5 for 6 including patrdige i didnt get molly on many grouse that hunt, we hunted her during the day and alot of the birds were in the seeds. but it was a great hunt


----------

